# Where are the release notes for all those -pX releases?



## Buck (Nov 5, 2021)

So when we run freebsd-upgrade it would upgrade to something like "13.0-RELEASE-*p4*". I couldn't find any source/release notes for for those pX releases, are they being published somewhere? Maybe in the mailing lists?


----------



## diizzy (Nov 5, 2021)

FreeBSD Security Advisories
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2021)

Buck said:


> I couldn't find any source/release notes for for those pX releases, are they being published somewhere?











						FreeBSD Security Advisories
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				











						FreeBSD Errata Notices
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 5, 2021)

FreeBSD Patch Level Table


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 5, 2021)

Also those notes can be viewed in /usr/src/UPDATING.


----------



## Buck (Nov 5, 2021)

eternal_noob said:


> FreeBSD Patch Level Table


Thanks. So it's basically the only source (as in, no similar official table exists) that would list the dates and the contents of released patch levels? Is it comprehensive? Still not sure where they take the date from.


----------



## Buck (Nov 5, 2021)

Ah, /usr/src/UPDATING is official. Missed that one. Strange still that it's not published more openly along with the info about point releases.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2021)

Buck said:


> So it's basically the only source (as in, no similar official table exists) that would list the dates and the contents of released patch levels?


Just look at the last errata notices and security advisories.

For example:

```
Topic:          Timezone database information update

Category:       contrib
Module:         zoneinfo
Announced:      2021-11-03
Affects:        All supported versions of FreeBSD.
Corrected:      2021-10-25 01:09:01 UTC (stable/13, 13.0-STABLE)
                2021-11-03 20:44:52 UTC (releng/13.0, 13.0-RELEASE-p5)
                2021-10-25 01:09:08 UTC (stable/12, 12.3-STABLE)
                2021-10-25 01:12:50 UTC (releng/12.3, 12.3-BETA1)
                2021-11-03 20:55:36 UTC (releng/12.2, 12.2-RELEASE-p11)
```

And I recommend signing up for the freebsd-announce@ mailing list. Don't worry it's low volume, only important announcements (like security and/or errata) are posted there.


----------



## Buck (Nov 5, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Just look at the last errata notices and security advisories.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


It's a lot of manual work going back and forth between the pages, filtering out the info pertaining to your major version by the eye.


----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 5, 2021)

Buck said:


> So it's basically the only source (as in, no similar official table exists) that would list the dates and the contents of released patch levels? Is it comprehensive? Still not sure where they take the date from.


I don't know. I coincidentally learned about it today on jbodenmann profile: https://forums.freebsd.org/members/jbodenmann.48456/#profile-post-3442


----------



## Constellation (Nov 5, 2021)

Buck said:


> Thanks. So it's basically the only source (as in, no similar official table exists) that would list the dates and the contents of released patch levels? Is it comprehensive? Still not sure where they take the date from.


No I think the main official source is the source tree :


T-Daemon said:


> Also those notes can be viewed in /usr/src/UPDATING.


In the UPDATING file, you can read the dates and the list of changes (Security Advisories and Errata Notices), for instance:


```
20211103:
    13.0-RELEASE-p5    FreeBSD-EN-21:26.libevent
            FreeBSD-EN-21:27.caroot
            FreeBSD-EN-21:28.vmci
            FreeBSD-EN-21:29.tzdata
```

Means the level 5 patch was published on November 3rd 2021 and contains fixes for 4 errata notices. (Also, ports may be updated, read /usr/ports/UPDATING)


----------



## Buck (Nov 5, 2021)

Who makes the call to publish/release the patch version? And how do they decide that a patch should be released now, containing X specific advisories? Is it all done behind the scenes within the core group?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2021)

Buck said:


> Who makes the call to publish/release the patch version? And how do they decide that a patch should be released now, containing X specific advisories? Is it all done behind the scenes within the core group?











						FreeBSD Security Information
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------

